# Alumilene Kennels



## CamoDog (Dec 9, 2010)

Does anyone out there own or have experience with these kennels? Was wondering about the overall construction, durability,etc


----------



## limiman12 (Oct 13, 2007)

a few friends have them and love them.


----------



## CamoDog (Dec 9, 2010)

Thanks for the reply. Havent seen one in person yet, at first glance it looks like the box could use more ventilation. Wondered if there were any issues there.


----------



## Dicko (Dec 7, 2010)

I have an Alumilene dog box for the back of a Suburban. My dogs have been in it for several months. I like most of the features Alumilene offers and have most of them in the box i have. 
The fan that comes with the box circulates a lot of air.
My two labs seem comfortable in the box, but i do take caution to have enough open windows to allow for good air exchange. The builder will make adjustments for location of the second door etc. to make it useable for a pickup, Tahoe type or Suburban type vehicle. 
In my opinion, it is sturdy; certainly better than most single boxes we buy at pet stores etc. 
I also like the fact that it is easy to clean and that the dogs do not take on an aluminum sheen that develops in aluminum boxes.


----------



## CamoDog (Dec 9, 2010)

Thanks for the reply. I have a pick up with a cap, and trying to access the bed is becoming cumbersome. Do the slides work well and have a good weight capacity?


----------



## baggr (Sep 10, 2008)

I have two of the 6 footers with the top slides under a cap in my 6.5' Ford Super Duty. I love them !!


----------



## mnduckhunter (May 4, 2010)

my dog trainer has one. I want one. Looks like it's very well made.


----------



## Purpledawg (Jul 16, 2006)

I watched the video, they look really slick. Yet The openings on the sides dont' look like they would allow for much air circulation without the $250 fan up grade. Has anyone used these in 100 F heat?


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2011)

I have just recently gotten this Alumilene system. It is fantastic. I used it last weekend in the terrible Indiana heat and my dogs did just as well in it as the dogs in other kennels. I had not seen one or been able to find anyone with experience with them but I thought it was sure to solve all my problems. It is by far the best thing I have found. The kennels are well thought out and convenient. The fact that they slide out and have a ramp is awesome and the slides work great. Jumping down from the truck is so hard on the dogs shoulders. The fan moves so much air that I acctually found myslef opening the door of the kennel to stand in front of the fan to cool off myslef. The vault is very nice too. I am now able to be organized and find what I need without moving everything around and getting it all jumbled up. The slide on top of the vault allows me to carry all my training gear and have it easily available to use. I was so tired of having to move equipment to get my dogs in and out that I just started leaving some of it at home. Then when I needed it I didn't have it. Training is great now and I can carry everything along, access it easily, and get to my dogs without moving anything. The Alumilene Dog Kennel, Vault, & Slide system was well thought out and well executed. It is sturdy and built to last. It is a convenience I will never be without as long as I have my dogs! If anyone would like to see one I am in Indiana and would be happy to let you come and take a look. Contact me by email at [email protected].


----------



## Josh Ward (Sep 10, 2003)

I'll second 7labradors comments. She has a very neat system!! If I had fewer dogs I'd have one!!!


----------



## jhunter (May 6, 2009)

I read this post and told my buddy about it. So he went out and bought one. He was not as impressed as i am seeing on here. If you have a topper or suburban im sure it will work great, he has his outside and when he went down a couple gravel roads everything started to gum up and not slide as well. He ended up chipping part of the kennel and seeing that it isnt all solid plastic parts of it are plastic coated wood or something like that. Just a few thoughts that i thought i would share.


----------

